# any guy/girls from w.v.



## deerslayer15 (Nov 18, 2004)

O.K......Maybe I shouldn't hav ask


----------



## Flingin_Arrows (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm not from WV, but "Hello" just the same!


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

Im from WVA. Small town called Pineville in Wyoming county. Im a long time transplant up here in the Idaho pandhandle. A big hello Deerslayer!


----------



## J.W. Shooter (Feb 15, 2004)

I live down south in Beckley!


----------



## TundraMan (Nov 1, 2003)

I'm originally from Pennsboro up in Ritchie Co. Since I joined the USAF in 1985, I've visited family numerous times.


----------



## extendereng (Oct 12, 2004)

Active duty AF living in NJ. But I call Berkeley Springs, WV my hometown.


Go Moutaineers!!!


----------



## TundraMan (Nov 1, 2003)

extendereng said:


> Active duty AF living in NJ. But I call Berkeley Springs, WV my hometown.
> 
> 
> Go Moutaineers!!!


I was stationed at McGuire from 97-00. Three worst years of my life in the armpit of America; New Jersey.


----------



## macweas (May 24, 2004)

hurricane wv


----------



## extendereng (Oct 12, 2004)

*Haha!*

I was stationed here orignally from 96-99 then just got back this march.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2004)

*I'm from WV*

I'm a female bowhunter and tournament shooter. I live in Oak Hill. Anyone know where that is?


----------



## deerslayer15 (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies. Sorry it's been so long scince i've been on here, deer season took up all my time. Nice to know you have fellow hunter from the same state, on the same message boards as you.

WORLDCHAMP- what county is oak hills in? Notice you were the only female to reply...Not sure if thats cause you were the only one who seen my question or if everyone else thought I was some kind of freak cause I ask were you guys lived.


----------



## flat foot (Jan 2, 2005)

*Wow*

Haaaay Alvin, he must love the arm-pit. I am not from WVA But do some hunting in Ritchie CO, and love your state.


----------



## deerslayer15 (Nov 18, 2004)

what did you mean by he must love the arm-pit....who were ya talkin to? You got me confused


----------



## flat foot (Jan 2, 2005)

It was nothing to you, I have a friend that was based up there (Military) in New Jersey. We met in England, to put in good terms he realy did not like it much there. Nothing geared to you have a good one.


----------



## MSCJEM (Sep 14, 2004)

*Wv*

Hell Yeah We Are From Wv,clarksburg Area 
Mike Cogar And Jennifer Mayer We Both Shoot The Ibo's And Asa


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

Oak Hill is in Fayette County (southern WV). There aren't as many women shooters as I would like to see shooting. There are some tournament shooters, but not many female hunters.


----------



## deerslayer15 (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey eveyone
Just wanted to tell eveyone that I'm from jackson county. Don't know if anyone recalls the big pro shop(the great outdoors) they put in in ripley a few years back. But if anyone has been there you know exactly were I'm from.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

*hey deerslayer*

I know where that is. I've shot there before. They have really crowded indoor 3d shoots there. If you've been there when I have you would know it. Our groups are really loud and fun. Maybe I'll see you there sometime. I plan on shooting a lot this winter. Do you shoot any 3D tournaments outdoors???


----------



## Bowhunter 4Life (Dec 19, 2003)

worldchamp said:


> I'm a female bowhunter and tournament shooter. I live in Oak Hill. Anyone know where that is?


I shure do. I call Point Pleasant WV. home. Most haunted place in WV lol. Its home of the big moth man rotflmao. And my fav. chief cornstalk THE best bow hunter ever.


----------



## MQ1 (Feb 25, 2003)

*Great Outdoors*

I have shot there numerous times. They put on some good ones. I heard they aren't having the shoots this year.  I think I know who you are worldchamp.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Just an ole Greenbrier County Boy...


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

transplant from hanover w.va. here. its a small town in wyoming county about 45 mins from pineville.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

worldchamp said:


> Oak Hill is in Fayette County (southern WV). There aren't as many women shooters as I would like to see shooting. There are some tournament shooters, but not many female hunters.


I know xactly where Oak Hill is them town cops on 19 are tough they have busted me for speeding on my way to Beckley a time or two. I am originally from Morgantown now I just live minutes north in PA.


----------



## gloworm (Jan 17, 2005)

*West Virginia*

 orginally from Greenbrier county but in Hardy county now


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

From Almost West Virginia  Southeastern Ohio here!

Lived in Raleigh County 4 years of my life....went to Marsh Fork and if I am not mistaken we played Pineville  softball that is. And I do know where Oak Hill is BTW. 

My sis has her feet planted in Point Pleasant; right purdy area if you don't notice the stacks with white cloud emissions  

Samantha Smith


----------



## timboj (Mar 9, 2004)

*Another Oak Hillian*

Live in Oak Hill, work in Charleston. 

I don't like to tell people, but I shoot with worldchamp. I beat her up pretty bad, don't let her tell you otherwise.

Ask her about the broadheads she uses - "Gall Bladder Ghuillotine"


----------



## rogbu (Jan 20, 2004)

*I'm a Mountaineer*

Hey, I am a Mountaineer. St. Albans, WV. Born and raised. Lived here 35 years.
Roger


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

I'm from Fairmont WV. I now call Alexandria VA home been living here for the past 13 years.
MSCJEM aren't you really form Shinnston?


----------



## bige1769 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey, my wife and I live in Philippi. I used to 3D shoot alot and quit for 5 or 6 years. Now we are going to start shooting again. I am getting a new Switchback and still trying to decide on her a bow. We have been checking them all out.


----------



## MSCJEM (Sep 14, 2004)

*Wv*

I Use To Shoot At Bullseye Sports, Just Wondering If I Know You ,mike Cogar


----------



## High Brass (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm from Dunbar originally and my mom still lives there and my dad lives in Culloden. I have hunted around th Sissonville area in Kanawha Co. many years and areas in Putnam, Jackson, Cabell, Ritchie, Wood, Upshur, Boone, and Lewis Co.


----------



## bige1769 (Jan 22, 2005)

*bullseye sports*

MSCJEM, I don't know many people that have shot at Bullseye Sports in Philippi. I have never shot leagues there. I have mostly shot DART because it is the most local place for me. I like Glady Fork Archery in Weston. Better to deal with than Bullseye.


----------



## aggies (Dec 27, 2004)

*Putnam County*

Raised in Hurricane most of my life. I lived on Cow Creek. Almost in Teays Valley. Went to Hurricane high school(Don't tell anyone). I now live in Logan Utah.


----------



## x-man (Feb 26, 2003)

*Hillbilly*

I to live in Wv ,Hunting the mothman in Point Pleasant


----------



## Dave White (Sep 2, 2004)

I am from Morgantown, THE HOME OF THE MOUNTAINEERS !


----------



## deerslayer15 (Nov 18, 2004)

worldchamp said:


> I know where that is. I've shot there before. They have really crowded indoor 3d shoots there. If you've been there when I have you would know it. Our groups are really loud and fun. Maybe I'll see you there sometime. I plan on shooting a lot this winter. Do you shoot any 3D tournaments outdoors???


I know axactly what you mean about crowded. I only shot at there 3d shoot about 10 or so times. I don't really like being so crowded. But I'm friend with troy(the guy who does the repairs and things) so he lets me and a few of my buddies go in during the day and shoot the 3d targets. we usually bet a little hump of money and the person that wins takes it all....of course.

Sorry I haven't replied in a while....just can't find time to get on the computer with scool and everything


----------



## Bowhunter 4Life (Dec 19, 2003)

x-man said:


> I to live in Wv ,Hunting the mothman in Point Pleasant


No sense it hunting him anymore. I found his remains. Any one that dont know who he is check it out on the net. I will be trying to post some pics l8er.  Boy if it is the remains $$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Bowhunter 4Life (Dec 19, 2003)

aggies said:


> Raised in Hurricane most of my life. I lived on Cow Creek. Almost in Teays Valley. Went to Hurricane high school(Don't tell anyone). I now live in Logan Utah.


Long way to leave home. I couldent see leaving god's country. West Virginia almoast heaven.


----------



## plemaste (Jul 27, 2003)

*'nother 'eer.*

Middlebourne - county seat of Tyler Co. (halfway between Wheeling and Parkersburg.


----------



## archergal89 (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm from Summersville WV, in Nicholas County.


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

*Close*

I'm from across the big water, in Ohio. Just on the other side of mason,wv.


----------



## WHAMMYMAN2002 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Cabell Countian here and used to be a lincolnite.*

Live down in Salt Rock now and do my shooting at the Huntington archery club.


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

Im was borned in raised in ridgeley, wva


----------

